# for candy making



## lisacsco (Dec 18, 2007)

when making candy, you really have to get the right temperature or you can mess up your candy.  And that can get expensive.

This is much easier than using a candy thermometer:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1...er+thermometer

So you guys whose wives like to make candy, this would be a great stocking stuffer :)

(I got this hint from a friend)

Lisa


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 18, 2007)

maybe someone here can incorporate it into our smoking?


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey, that looks handy Lisa..Thanks!


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Lisa, thanks for the post.  I never thought about that for candy.

We've got calibrated IR Thermos at work to make sure the iron is normalized for measuring (bla bla bla).  I tried measuring the pit with them, but the problem is, you can't measure air with an IR thermo.  It has to bounce off of something....like molten sugar, for example.  If someone has figured a way around this, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 18, 2007)

I have used one to hit the grates before just to see where the hot spots were.........more out of curiosity than anything.   There for a while  I could tell you the temp of the lightbulbs, temp in the air vent, temp in the toiled, temp of my dogs arse.........you get the idea.   

Mostly use it now to find the temp on the pan I am cooking with, especially cast iron.......which is why I bought the gizmo in the first place.

Fun little toy.


----------

